# GARY'S VERY FIRST SNACK STICKS



## gary s (Feb 21, 2016)

GARY’S VERY FIRST SNACK STICKS​ ​I have wanted to make snack sticks for a while, and after seeing all the Fantastic looking snack sticks that have recently been posted, that did it. I ordered 21mm Collagen casings and........ well here it is 

The Store had 80/20 ground Angus chuck on sale so I bought two

  3 pounders. I was undecided on which recipe to use and since I had also ordered AC Legg’s snack stick seasoning I made half and half. The other was Bear’s recipe kicked up a little with more red pepper flakes and cayenne pepper. 

I was amazed at how much better these are than that store bought stuff. I’m hooked now, can’t wait to make the next batch.

8:00 AM – Stuffed casings

8:30 AM – Hung on back of chairs for an hour, and fired up my smoker

9:30 AM – Hung snack sticks in my smoker 100° for an hour

10:30 AM – Added a split of pecan and bumped temp to 125°

11:30 AM – Bumped temp to 140°

12:30 PM – Bumped temp to 150°

1:30 PM – Bumped temp to 160°

2:30 PM – Bumped temp to 170°

3:30 PM – Bumped temp to 190°

4:30 PM – Internal Temp was 164° - 170°

Removed from smoker and hung between t chairs outside to cool.

6:30 PM – Cut snack stick into pieces, stacked on wire racks and into fridge for a couple of days. 

Spices ready to go













IMG_2172.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






AC Legg's Seasoning













IMG_2173.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Both batches mixed and rested in the fridge overnight Ready for stuffing













IMG_2176.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






I added a little over a half a cup of water to each batch













IMG_2177.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Collagen casinging on, stuffer loaded













IMG_2178.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






You can probably tell this is my first time  "A little Overstuffed"













IMG_2179.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






AC Legg's 













IMG_2181.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Bear's with the strings all drying a bit













IMG_2182.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Everybody on the smoker













IMG_2184.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016


















IMG_2185.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






100º for the first hour













IMG_2186.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Bumped to 125º for another hour then increased temp 10º every hour till 190º













IMG_2187.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Out of the smoker and cooling down













IMG_2193.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






All cut up, on the racks and in the fridge for a couple of days













IMG_2194.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Flash washed out my end shot













IMG_2195.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






Bagged and back in the fridge (Sent have with my two grandson's )













IMG_2196.JPG



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2016






That's it     Thank's for looking


----------



## b-one (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow,something new for you,didn't think it was possible! I would like to make some but am to lazy and only buy some occasionally due to the hit and miss quality of sticks. Now when you toss some cheese in there ship them my way!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like you've found a new obsession!  Once you taste the real things, you'll never go back to the pre made stuff!

I love to make snack sticks. 

Points for your first!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey Gary

They might be "over stuffed" (if you say so), but they sure look good to me!!  I have to agree with you on taste--I've eaten both store-bought seasoning and home made.  No comparison at all--home made recipe wins hands down.

I'm guessing this won't be your last batch, huh.








Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks guys  I do love these things  and super easy to make  They will a regular

Gary


----------



## ddbck (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice! This just might be my next "to try project". Thx


----------



## joe black (Feb 21, 2016)

Gary,  Looking really good, as usual.  When do you sleep?  It seems to me that you are always thinking of something new to smoke and it always turns out great.   :points:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice Job, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those all look Beautiful---Both kinds!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never tried my recipe in skins---Glad you like them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2016)

Fantastic looking sticks.

How are the casings?    Mine peeled right off easy so I removed them


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Guy's  for the comments and points, much appreciated

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice,Gary!  I've been wanting to try stix for. a while now. Got the 1/2" tube. Got the collagen casings. Just haven't ordered the 116 Leggs. Nice seeing them hanging on the chairs. My wife would be passed out on the floor LOL! You're my hero!

:points:


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2016)

Well I got some feedback from #2 son and daughter-in-law   Son liked them both but said more heat needs to be hotter, DIL liked them but were a little to smokey for her.

So next time Hotter and less smoke

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Very nice,Gary! I've been wanting to try stix for. a while now. Got the 1/2" tube. Got the collagen casings. Just haven't ordered the 116 Leggs. Nice seeing them hanging on the chairs. My wife would be passed out on the floor LOL! You're my hero!


Shhhhhh    My wife was at work

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd say you mastered it on the first try Gary!  point. b


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Brian

Gary


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 22, 2016)

Great looking snack sticks, gary!! Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome job on your first try!

Any more Gary's making sticks today?

Points to you Gary!

Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Duke & Al   I appreciate the comments and the Points

Gary


----------



## ak1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks great Gary, but you didn't need to add water. It's not a LEM stuffer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good. I don't even look at mixes. Guys around here have tried and true recipes and you know what's in them. Bear ain't tossin' no floor sweepings into his stix...JJ


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2016)

They look great I still have never tried any of the store packaged seasoning,will give it a try some day

Richie

Question was your wife home when you draped them on the dinning room chairs,if so shes a keeper


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2016)

tropics said:


> They look great I still have never tried any of the store packaged seasoning,will give it a try some day
> 
> Richie
> 
> Question was your wife home when you draped them on the dinning room chairs,if so shes a keeper


She is a keeper 43 years  But no she was not home

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks mighty tasty Gary!

Nice smoke!


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 23, 2016)

Way to go. Lots of good recipes here on the forum you can tweak to your taste. That Leggs is good. I have used it before but after joining this forum, I make my own seasoning. You will have to do a 30# batch next because I am sure those are gone in a day.  < POINTS > for being your first sticks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Hoity Toit / aka  Dexter


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Guys  and for the points too  !!!

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2016)

Sure do look super and I bet the taste just as good. Haven't try sticks yet but it may be getting close.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

I am going to have to live to 108 to get everything on "The List" done....


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice snack sticks Gary, they look great. I have been using the AC Legg seasonings for quite a while now and everything I use them on come out great. I normally do just like you did, use the AC Legg as a base and modify to my liking.

Looks great!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice Gary, looks tasty.  Sorry I'm so late.


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks,WHB,   Where have you been ?

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks,WHB,   Where have you been ?
> 
> Gary



Life's just been a bit busy as of late, I didn't realize how long it's been since I was on.  Where does the time go ?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2016)

Since you started this post, I've taken the plunge and tried some. Great fun! I can't believe you haven't made them before!
Tell me, how much did you eat while cutting them up?

[emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2016)

Till I was full !!!!

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 21, 2016)

I need to make some more of these They went pretty quick

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> I need to make some more of these They went pretty quick
> 
> Gary


Id say so.... I didn't even get a bite! b


----------



## gary s (May 9, 2018)

Looking at this old post, I need to make some more in the near future

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looking at this old post, I need to make some more in the near future
> 
> Gary




The sooner the better!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 9, 2018)

Gary I'm thinking the same thing.  I haven't made any since we both made our first sticks about the same time.
Gary


----------

